# Bristol Racewy



## sebring7 (May 21, 2012)

A few pictures of my 1/32 4-lane track. Track was built in 4 sections so the track can be configured as a small oval , large oval , small road coarse or as pictured below a 55' large road coarse. 3 sections were built out of 5/8" black plastic (same material used in outdoor signs) and 1 section was made of MDF.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks really cool!!! 
What kind of plastic is that? Where do you get it?


----------



## sebring7 (May 21, 2012)

It is a solid black plastic material used for outdoor signs. You can normally buy it from any outdoor sign company. It comes in 4x8' sheets and different thicknesses . I used 5/8". The plastic routered and cut the same as MDF.
the only real advantage is that it does not have to be painted. The big disadvantage is that it costs $125 a sheet compared to $20 a sheet for MDF. 3 sections I used plastic and one section I used MDF. I don't notice any difference in grip between the two materials.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There might be advantages or disadvantages with that material. I can see a huge advantage in it being plastic and not being affected by getting wet and swelling like MDF can do. Temperature swings may or may not affect it in a basement environment, but in a garage type location it might because it can get rather hot, or cold (110+ to below freezing). I would imagine it would be more stable the way you used it by keeping the sheets intact and not cutting the track out of them.


----------



## sebring7 (May 21, 2012)

I think you're right. My track is in a basement (temp. does not vary) but in an unheated garage the material would be very stable. I've also have had no trouble with the braid coming up. I used a 3m glue.


----------

